
Show HN: A Chrome extension to encourage mindful behaviour on YouTube - Jefro118
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mindfultube-youtube-witho/gbgflbnpknldkjbbhmgbdalgjadgjfok
======
Jefro118
Hey HN, I made this because I often find myself spending longer on YouTube
than I intended, forgetting what I came there for and winding up it rabbit
holes of recommended videos.

This extension has helped me be more mindful and intentional in how I use
YouTube and waste less time there. Ask away if you have any questions.

